# Arbeitet noch jemand?



## ollibolli (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich mir so die Beiträge der letzen Tage hier anschaue, muss ich feststellen, dass ich wohl doch nicht der einzige bin der zwischen den Jahren arbeiten muss.  Jeden den ich in der letzten Woche gefragt habe hat Urlaub.
Hatte schon fast das Gefühl, dass ich der einzige bin - mal abgesehen von den Leutchen im Einzelhandel.

Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen Arbeitenden noch eine schöne Restwoche und dann natürlich einen guten Rutsch.

Bis dahin....

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## RaiKa (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo OlliBolli,
willkommen im Club der Nichturlauber.

"Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen Arbeitenden noch eine schöne Restwoche und dann natürlich einen guten Rutsch."

Da schliesse ich mich natürlich an, aber ich wünsche das auch den Urlaubern.

Gruß
raika


----------



## maxi (28 Dezember 2006)

Ich bin auch in der Arbeit.
Als einer der wenigen.
Ich viel dolle arbeite und dann wieder kurz Pause und hier unfug treibe.
Muss euch doch unterhalten *fg*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Dezember 2006)

Aber sicher sind wir hier noch feste am Arbeiten. Erst ab übermorgen arbeiten wir dann am Feste. Allen Gleichgesinnten weiterhin viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Question_mark (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,



			
				olibolli schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeitet noch jemand?



ja, meinereiner arbeitet auch noch zwischen den Feiertagen  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Dezember 2006)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ja, meinereiner arbeitet auch noch zwischen den Feiertagen


Dann lass aber das Feiern auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Prost! :s10: :s10:


----------



## Question_mark (28 Dezember 2006)

*Feste feiern oder feste Feiern*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lass aber das Feiern auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Prost!



Nein, aber im Moment muss ich das Feiern noch etwas verschieben, Termine für die Fertigstellung und Abnahme von zwei Anlagen in der ersten Januarwoche stehen bevor und sind wichtiger. Aber bevor ich dann das nächste Projekt in Angriff nehme, werde ich es nochmal richtig krachen lassen... :s10: 

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## ollibolli (29 Dezember 2006)

Das Feiern werde ich trotz der Arbeit nicht vergessen. Heute fällt der Hammer.  Und dann wird sich mit vollen Einsatz auf den Jahreswechsel konzentriert.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## AndyPed (29 Dezember 2006)

Auch bei mir ist erst heute schluß für dieses Jahr.  
Gefeiert wird am Sonntag und am Dienstag wieder arbeiten  .

Gruß
Andy


----------



## maxi (29 Dezember 2006)

Kommst halt ned am Dienstag.

Hat siecher keiner zu dir gesagt das du jeden Tag kommen musst :O)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Kommst halt ned am Dienstag.
> 
> Hat siecher keiner zu dir gesagt das du jeden Tag kommen musst :O)


Suchst du noch Mitarbeiter ?


----------



## MW (29 Dezember 2006)

Mein Mitleid habt ihr, ihr "Arbeitsschweine"   

Ich hab das glück das mein Chefe auf die idee kam, dass der gesamte Urlaub bis zum 31.12 weg muss !! Er hat sich damit aber nen guten Bock
geschossen, denn so bleibt die arbeit liegen -----> dumme Sache !!!!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Dezember 2006)

MW schrieb:


> denn so bleibt die arbeit liegen ...


Und die nimmt euch dann in der Zeit keiner weg. Müßt ihr wohl nach den Feiertagen wieder rann


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Ich habe heute einen Baum gefällt das zählt doch auch als Arbeit.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen Baum gefällt das zählt doch auch als Arbeit.


Hies das nicht "Haus bauen, *Baum pflanzen*, Sohn zeugen"??


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Ich habe eine Tochter, Bäume habe bis her nur gefällt und ein Haus um- und angebaut. Nächstes Jahr gehen wir dann den Sohn und das Bäume pflanzen an:-D


----------



## MW (29 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und die nimmt euch dann in der Zeit keiner weg. Müßt ihr wohl nach den Feiertagen wieder rann


 

Und das mit gesteigertem Tempo, bis die 3 Tage wieder rausgeholt sind !!!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

MW schrieb:


> Und das mit gesteigertem Tempo, bis die 3 Tage wieder rausgeholt sind !!!


Genau!
Der viele Urlaub ist eh ungesund !


----------



## Falcon4 (29 Dezember 2006)

So nun bin ich auch endlich(20:30) nach dem letzten Arbeitstag für dieses Jahr zu Hause angekommen. Und das auf einem Freitag.


----------



## ollibolli (30 Dezember 2006)

> Zitat von *zotos*
> Ich habe heute einen Baum gefällt.


Bis du mit der Baumfällerei nicht ein bischen spät. Bei uns werden die immer vor Weihnachten gefällt! Oder hast du vor lauter Arbeit Weihnachten verpennt?

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2006)

ollibolli schrieb:


> Bis du mit der Baumfällerei nicht ein bischen spät. Bei uns werden die immer vor Weihnachten gefällt! Oder hast du vor lauter Arbeit Weihnachten verpennt?
> 
> Gruß Ollibolli



...ich bin wohl ein Spätzünder.

...und ja es war ein Tannenbaum.

...


----------



## nade (30 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> ...ich bin wohl ein Spätzünder.
> 
> ...und ja es war ein Tannenbaum.
> 
> ...



Ja bestimmt die Tanne auf dem Marktplatz.^^:twisted:


----------



## Bitpopler (2 Januar 2007)

moin,

ich habe am heutigen 02.01.07 noch 30 (!!) Tage Resturlaub (von 30 Tagen ) für 2006 !

mfg


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Januar 2007)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe am heutigen 02.02.07 noch 30 (!!) Tage Resturlaub (von 30 Tagen ) für 2006 !
> 
> mfg


 

Keine Sorge, am 31.03 bist du deine Sorgen los. :-D


----------



## argv_user (2 Januar 2007)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe am heutigen 02.02.07 noch 30 (!!) Tage Resturlaub (von 30 Tagen ) für 2006 !
> 
> mfg



Und das dürfte auch der Grund dafür sein, dass das neue Elterngeld  nicht zu wesentlich mehr Geburten führen wird...


----------



## maxi (2 Januar 2007)

Wann gibt es eingetlich die seit vielen jahren angepriesene Pille (Spritze) für den Mann?

Bei den vielen Verrückten und Elterngeldgeilen Frauen heutzutage traut man sich als Single ja gar nicht mehr rum zu bumsen.



Glaub ich nehm mir fürs neue Jahr vor wieder ein echt süsses nettel Mädel zu finden das mich behalten will  (Streunender kleiner kuscheliger Kater sucht.... )


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Januar 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Und das dürfte auch der Grund dafür sein, dass das neue Elterngeld nicht zu wesentlich mehr Geburten führen wird...


 
Auf jeden Fall ist er seiner Zeit voraus


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe am heutigen 02.02.07 noch 30 (!!) Tage Resturlaub (von 30 Tagen ) für 2006 !
> 
> mfg




Oh habe ich verschlafen?
Ist heute schon der zweite Februar 2007 ?


----------



## seeba (2 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Oh habe ich verschlafen?
> Ist heute schon der zweite Februar 2007 ?


Hoffentlich ist schnell April.


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist schnell April.



Was geht den dann ab? Wirst Du dann 18?

//Edit aha: am 14.04


----------



## seeba (2 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Was geht den dann ab? Wirst Du dann 18?
> 
> //Edit aha: am 14.04


Ja, wird langsam mal Zeit. :-D


----------



## maxi (2 Januar 2007)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe am heutigen 02.02.07 noch 30 (!!) Tage Resturlaub (von 30 Tagen ) für 2006 !
> 
> mfg


 
10 Von deiner Sorte nehmen zusätzlich 1 den Arbeitslplatz weg!!

Skandal!! Gewerkschaft!!

*spass*

(Hatte auch keinen Urlaub)


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ja, wird langsam mal Zeit. :-D



Was macht den der Führerschein? Das war einfach eine schöne Zeit. Ich denke das, dass nächste Jahr deinem Fleis einen Dämpfer verpassen wird.

Verschwende Deine Jugend solange Du noch jung bist.


----------



## maxi (2 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ja, wird langsam mal Zeit. :-D


 
Cool,
wir kommen alle :O)

Mit 18 darfst dann Sauffen, in den Puff, Pokern und das sogar auch alles gleichzeitig!

Wär dein Papa nicht so schühtern gewesen währst heute auch schon 18


----------



## Bitpopler (2 Januar 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Und das dürfte auch der Grund dafür sein, dass das neue Elterngeld  nicht zu wesentlich mehr Geburten führen wird...



wieso ? Darf ich abends deswegen nicht mehr poppen ? 

Als Ausgleich gab es übrigens (neben dem Versprechen den Urlaub dann dieses Jahr nehmen zu können (wers glaubt)) einen 42" LCD TV vom Chef.

mfg


----------



## seeba (2 Januar 2007)

Zum Thema Führerschein: Ach nachts macht's eh mehr Spaß zu fahren und die Mädels brauch ich auch nicht durch die Gegend fahren, die können das meist schon selbst.  Hat Vorteile der jüngste im Jahrgang zu sein. :-D


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Zum Thema Führerschein: Ach nachts macht's eh mehr Spaß zu fahren und die Mädels brauch ich auch nicht durch die Gegend fahren, die können das meist schon selbst.


Hehe, da entgeht dir aber das beste ....

*schmieriggrins*

Gibts eigendlich nen _schmierig grinsenden _Smiley ?


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

*schmierig grinsenden Smiley*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hehe, da entgeht dir aber das beste ....
> 
> *schmieriggrins*
> 
> Gibts eigendlich nen _schmierig grinsenden _Smiley ?



Wenn Du eins entwirfst stellt es Markus bestimmt online ;o))


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> 10 Von deiner Sorte nehmen zusätzlich 1 den Arbeitslplatz weg!!
> 
> Skandal!! Gewerkschaft!!
> 
> ...



Hallo maxi. Das Du keinen Urlaub bekommen hast tut mir leid. 
Man rifft Dich hier im Forum auch kaum noch an
Hast Du nun Verstärkung bekommen?


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hehe, da entgeht dir aber das beste ....
> 
> *schmieriggrins*
> 
> Gibts eigendlich nen _schmierig grinsenden _Smiley ?


 

Guck doch mal oben links in der Ecke  
*schmieriggrins*

 pt


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

*schmieriggrins* hätte ich mir nun anders vorgestellt.
Aber es gibt einen der aus sieht wie Duke-Nukem :sc2:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Januar 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Guck doch mal oben links in der Ecke
> *schmieriggrins*
> 
> pt


Neee, der    guckt verschmitz, 
dieser   grinst nur blöde.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

Ich glaube pt hat einen anderen gemeint ...


----------



## maxi (2 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Hallo maxi. Das Du keinen Urlaub bekommen hast tut mir leid.
> Man rifft Dich hier im Forum auch kaum noch an
> Hast Du nun Verstärkung bekommen?


 
Nee,
aber gleich.
Telefoniere gerade mit deinen Cheff


----------



## zotos (2 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Nee,
> aber gleich.
> Telefoniere gerade mit deinen Cheff



Der war gut und was hat der gesagt:?:

Mit welchem Chef hats Du den gesprochen? Ich habe jede Menge Chefs


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

Also wenn ich meine Frau frage wer der Chef ist, dann ist sie sehr schnell mit den Erklärungen fertig  Und wir sind dann gleich ihrer Meinung.


----------



## maxi (2 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Der war gut und was hat der gesagt:?:
> 
> Mit welchem Chef hats Du den gesprochen? Ich habe jede Menge Chefs


 
Hm Pfalz,
dann bist du vom gelben Riesen?


----------



## zotos (3 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Also wenn ich meine Frau frage wer der Chef ist, dann ist sie sehr schnell mit den Erklärungen fertig  Und wir sind dann gleich ihrer Meinung.



Bei uns habe ich auch immer das letzten Worte... "ja Schatz"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Bei uns habe ich auch immer das letzten Worte... "ja Schatz"


Wir haben das bei uns ganz demokratisch geregelt: Wenn wir einer Meinung sind, machen wir das was ich sage und wenn wir unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, machen wir das was sie sagt.


----------



## zotos (3 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wir haben das bei uns ganz demokratisch geregelt: Wenn wir einer Meinung sind, machen wir das was ich sage und wenn wir unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, machen wir das was sie sagt.



Diese Lösung würde meiner Frau auch gefallen


----------



## maxi (4 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Tochter, Bäume habe bis her nur gefällt und ein Haus um- und angebaut. Nächstes Jahr gehen wir dann den Sohn und das Bäume pflanzen an:-D


 

Ich übe da schon ganz viele Jahre für 
Wenn ich dann mal ein Kind haben will wird das sicher sehr gut 

lach


----------



## seeba (4 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich übe da schon ganz viele Jahre für
> Wenn ich dann mal ein Kind haben will wird das sicher sehr gut
> 
> lach


Ohne Kommentar


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich übe da schon ganz viele Jahre für


In der Baumschule :?: Oder wo lernt man das Bäumepflanzen :?:


----------



## maxi (5 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> In der Baumschule :?: Oder wo lernt man das Bäumepflanzen :?:


 
Nein das Kinder machen übe ich schon ganz viele Jahre


----------



## afk (5 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Nein das Kinder machen übe ich schon ganz viele Jahre


Das ist lange genug geübt, dann kannst Du jetzt mal versuchen, Deine erworbenen Fähigkeiten am Objekt der Begierde (eine FRAU !) einzusetzen. :lol: 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Januar 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Das ist lange genug geübt, dann kannst Du jetzt mal versuchen, Deine erworbenen Fähigkeiten am Objekt der Begierde (eine FRAU !) einzusetzen. :lol:


Er hat doch geschrieben: 


> Wenn ich dann mal ein Kind haben will ...


Hat vielleicht noch Zeit mit der Frau :???:


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2007)

Übe doch meist an einer Frau 

So etwas kann nicht oft genug geübt werden *fg*


----------

